# Mbuna 55 gallon tank



## Mobern (Mar 14, 2005)

I have a 55 gallon tank that I want to stock with Mbuna cichlids. 

I definitely want some color variety with some yellow, blue, orange, and darker cichlids.

Some possible specimens might be Protomelas insignis, Metriaclima estherae, Labidochromis caeruleus and Iodotropheus sprengerae.

I don't want to breed cichlids so I might want to get all males or all females and I want the cichlids to be as non-aggressive as they come. 

How many could I keep in a 55 gallon???


----------



## melonhead (Jan 18, 2005)

i have 9 mbuna cichlids in my 55g, and they seem happy. just make sure you have lots of caves for them--they love caves, and sand substrate--they LOVE to dig!
LP


----------



## Mobern (Mar 14, 2005)

How's this stocking amount sound for a 60 gallon tank? turns out the tank dimensions are 48x16x18 making it a 60 not a 55g. 

3 x Labidochromis caeruleus (1m/2f)
3 x Maylandia estherae (1m/2f)
3 x Pseudotropheus saulosi (1m/2f)
5 x Pseudotropheus acei (2m/3f)
2 x Synodontis multipunctatus (1m/1f)

Filter is a Emperor 400 at 400gph. 20% water changes once a week. The multis will help me keep the gravel nice and tidy.


----------



## Mobern (Mar 14, 2005)

Wow I just noticed that was 14 cichlids I posted... that too many for a 60g. Well, if I had some Labidochromis caeruleus, Pseudotropheus acei, Iodotropheus sprengerae and a pair of Syndontis multipunctatus, how many of each do you think I could keep in my 60 gallon tank.

Here's some links on info on each cichlid for those unfamiliar with scientific names:
Labidochromis caeruleus:
http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/Fishindx/caeruleu.htm

Pseudotropheus acei:
http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/Fishindx/ps_acei.htm

Iodotropheus Sprengerae:
http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/Fishindx/sprenger.htm

Synodontis multipunctatus:
http://www.ohiexchange.com/armke/fishpages/fpage_syn_multipunctatus.html

Thank you,
Mobern


----------



## Mobern (Mar 14, 2005)

How about the following?

4 Labs
4 Acei
4 sprengerae
4 syndo multies

The labs, acei and spreng I would keep 3 females to 1 male.


----------



## Mobern (Mar 14, 2005)

Also, should I use holey rock or porous rock? And what type of sand should I use??

Mobern

please reply


----------



## ritzgirl34 (Jan 20, 2005)

Use play sand (for sandboxes) from Home Depot. Just make sure you wash it REALLY well or you'll be sorry.

I reccommend holey rock. My cichlids love it and it helps out my pH.


----------



## Mobern (Mar 14, 2005)

Could I trade out the Acei for Maylandia callainos?

What Mbuna are either green, black, red, orange or white that are compatible with labs, callainos, and sprengerae?

M.


----------



## Mobern (Mar 14, 2005)

Is there such a thing as a Ps. Black Acei?


----------



## FISHFACE (Mar 2, 2005)

Fourteen doesn't seem to be too many. I would put the M. estherae in that bunch, it is too aggressive usually for the others. Add maybe 1 each to the rest or use another less aggressive species.


----------



## Mobern (Mar 14, 2005)

You would or wouldn't put in the Red Zebra?


----------



## Physicsboy (Mar 15, 2005)

Mobern @ Sun Mar 20 said:


> Is there such a thing as a Ps. Black Acei?


Yes, they are the Tanzanian location.  Most commonly sold as Black Acei.  They have yellow in their dorsal, and caudal fins.  Here is a picture of my young male.

They are a cool fish to keep. Not really aggressive as far as africans are concerned. They also school a lot which makes them even more fun to watch in groups. Add in their beauty, they are an ideal fish for most african tanks. They do grow pretty fast, and are active, so make sure you have space.


----------



## Mobern (Mar 14, 2005)

How about this:
4 Acei
4 Red Zebras (i'll have lots of rock so they'll probably be less aggressive)
4 Rusty Cichlids
4 Yellow Labs
4 Synos. 

Mobern


----------



## FISHFACE (Mar 2, 2005)

Mobern @ Mon Mar 21 said:


> You would or wouldn't put in the Red Zebra?


I would not..put the M.estherae.
Sorry about that.


----------



## Mobern (Mar 14, 2005)

well.. i'll see if i can find me some less aggressive estherae... if not, MORE ACEI!!!

Mobern


----------



## ritzgirl34 (Jan 20, 2005)

I have red zebras in with my yellow labs, no problems so far.


----------



## Mobern (Mar 14, 2005)

I have 2 questions...

1) can sand in aquariums be siphoned? if not how do I clean sand regularly? If I have syno multies will they take care of it?

2) Is there a solid black Mbuna?

thanks,
Mobern


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Theres a lot of posts about sand and cleaning... just hold the syphon 2-3 inches or far enough away from sand to still pick up debris.


----------

